
Amazon AWS error exposes info on 31,000 GoDaddy servers - SREinSF
https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/09/amazon-aws-error-exposes-31-000-godaddy-servers/?yptr=yahoo
======
QuinnyPig
Ouch. "S3 bucket insecurity," combined with "AWS pricing model so complex it
needed to be modeled" makes this just a tire fire all around.

